# I need a prayer.



## turbochef422 (Feb 12, 2014)

Please. My brother in law just had 2 heart attacks and I need whatever prayer we can get. He is 38, Ny city fire department with 4 small children at home. He was playing ice hockey he is in several leagues but this was the fire department league when it happened.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 12, 2014)

for sure buddy i got you


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 12, 2014)

Will do - Prayers sent. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 12, 2014)

You got them, Nick. My father was a captain in the NYFD, so your BIL is almost family.

Rick


----------



## pleue (Feb 12, 2014)

will do friend, I just flew home to CA this morning because my mom was hit by a car while crossing the street. Thankfully she's out of the hospital with just a fractured hip and shoulder but I know too well now what you're going through. Prayers for your family and you.


----------



## rdm_magic (Feb 12, 2014)

Best wishes. Hope he makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 12, 2014)

Prayers for him and his family. May he have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Will add your brother to our dinner prayers. God bless.


----------



## cclin (Feb 12, 2014)

Best wishes for him and his family.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 12, 2014)

Sent. Tell him we're thinking about him.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 12, 2014)

You guys will be in my thoughts. Hope everything works out buddy.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 12, 2014)

He will be in my prayers.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 12, 2014)

We're pulling for him here. Hope he gets stabilizes real quick and can be back with his family.


----------



## Lexington Jim (Feb 12, 2014)

Done.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 12, 2014)

You and your brother-in law have my best wishes for a speedy, safe recovery.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 12, 2014)

Praying for full recovery and complete restoration.


----------



## Chrismit29 (Feb 12, 2014)

2 years ago my young son almost lost his life from a random illness. I know the thoughts and prayers that were sent his way helped him survive. Your brother will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 12, 2014)

Once a brother, always a brother. I'll send my good one.

He couldn't have been in better hands. Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Prayers sent. Wishes sent.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the best wishes. He ended up having two major heart attacks with damage to 45% of his heart. He will have 4 stents and a pacemaker. He will be ok and that's the important thing but he definitely took not being able to be a fire fighter anymore pretty hard. He was playing hockey on the fire team and they jumped into action and even used the paddles and would not stop CPR till he came back. It's some scary stuff being only 38 as I am going to be 32 you kind of feel invincible until something like this happens. His two fellow fire fighters definitely saved his life plus there was 45 fire fighters from all over that came to the hospital for support.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 12, 2014)

All the best for a full recovery!


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 13, 2014)

Best wishes! He'll be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad he's going to pull through.

Best wishes.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 13, 2014)

Prayers sent for continued recovery.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 13, 2014)

turbochef422 said:


> Thank you everyone for the best wishes. He ended up having two major heart attacks with damage to 45% of his heart. He will have 4 stents and a pacemaker. He will be ok and that's the important thing but he definitely took not being able to be a fire fighter anymore pretty hard. He was playing hockey on the fire team and they jumped into action and even used the paddles and would not stop CPR till he came back. It's some scary stuff being only 38 as I am going to be 32 you kind of feel invincible until something like this happens. His two fellow fire fighters definitely saved his life plus there was 45 fire fighters from all over that came to the hospital for support.


If he's a fighter and takes care of himself he can make it. I have had 5 by the time I was 39 . I'm still kickin and he will be too. The difference is he has a lot more reasons to stay in the game. Wife and kids are huge motivators. If you guys ever need some one to talk this through with. give me a buzz. I have alot of experience with this shyt. positive thoughts and prayers heading your way.


----------



## erikz (Feb 13, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and your family turbo.


----------



## mametaro (Feb 13, 2014)

Praying for a fast and complete recovery. Best wishes and many blessing to you and yours.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Praying for full recovery, and new direction.


----------

